# Stihl HT102 pole saw not operating in extended position



## pennsdalerepair (Sep 19, 2019)

CORRECTIONJ...my bad for running another late day...it's a Stihl HT 103!!!I have a Stihl HT103 pole saw here in the shop with a complaint of no operation in extended position. Unit purchase three years ago; client used it one time, had the problem occur and put it in his barn and forgot about it. He called me the other day to see if I could look at it. Engine fires right up, pulled the pole apart and checked for internal shaft issues. Other than it has VERY sticky grease over the shaft and springs, I see no issue. Put everything back together and it works fine in the "collapsed" position. Extend the shaft even a foot, it starts out fine then stops moving. Collapse the extension and it works. Anyone else have this issue or encounter it? Weird!!! Wondering if too much assembly grease causing things to stick?


----------

